# Windows 7 - My Review...



## naveen_reloaded (May 29, 2009)

When i first went through many articles on windows 7 , i thought that , there wont be much to enjoy in , just another new code and fresh developer team and nothing more.but everything changed after i installed the Windows 7 RC.The installation however didn't go well on my Dell M1530, got a corrupted installation and had to backup the HDD through my PC and had to fresh install the W7 RC , which was actually , i think the best thing i did , coz my Vista was showing symptoms of Overload and Bloatedness after hundreds of apps , games installed and deleted , and upgrading it would have made it more bloated! . After fresh install which took less than just 20 minutes and just FEW clicks . I really should thank Microsoft for its effort and design. It feel like a Italian designer working all the way.

After the install , i was greeted by a fresh looking login page , very fresh , but i didn't personally like the animation on start-up , it could have been better. coming to login page , it felt as if i am on a mountain , fresh!! Fresh !! Hats off for choosing that pic as a login background!

What came next is more of excitement and fun and wonderful. The windows are now snappy , and taskbar feels very light and fast. I didn't like the concept of new taskbar , when i read them online , but after just few  hours of usage , I felt why there was so much buzz about it ! It was the best thing MS has done so far. I don't know how it will go with general public , but users who use for hours , this is the best thing to happen. now you can manage huge number of windows without a problem . everything now is under just few clicks!

Coming to the response , this is the best OS Ms has created after the Windows 98. Even though many like XP , 98 was fast ! But all this is needs some basic hardware to enjoy. but i think at the time of release , the current hardware ( average ) would be wide spread and i think Windows 7 can cake walk on the hardware requirement!

The taskbar looks cute , but i feel that the width is slightly bigger , even though you can make small , i would love to see slightly reduced width taskbar.Now , this time , the transparency remains the same when a window is maximized , prev i=on vista , when you maximize a windows , the taskbar goes into dark one , rather than remain transparent.



The power option have gone through some changes , which is feel is not that comfortable , now it has balanced as the locked down option and the “performance “ and “power save “ as migrant ones , coz , when you want power save from performance , you have to go  to power options and change and now you see , balanced and power save , what i would like to see is all the three up there , or user customized one , rather than just two , this way user can easily switch from one to another.


for the rest of the review. .. please kindly visit *urssiva.com/2009/05/29/windows-7-silky-smooth-vista-part-1/


Please comment on my review and post your thoughts..


----------



## dreams (Jun 5, 2009)

adding some more from my experience..less intervention of UAC, cool wallpapers, shake effect i.e, if u shake the window from top, all the other open windows gets minimized.

overall, it was good and fast.

review was gud.


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 12, 2009)

Do we need to activate the RC copy of Windows 7 over internet. I mean as we activate our XP and Vista OS. I am asking this since we get the free Windows 7 RC keys from the microsoft site, also i will be trying this in Sun Virtual Box or in Virtual PC.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ You do have to activate win7 like XP and Vista.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 12, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Do we need to activate the RC copy of Windows 7 over internet. I mean as we activate our XP and Vista OS. I am asking this since we get the free Windows 7 RC keys from the microsoft site, also i will be trying this in Sun Virtual Box or in Virtual PC.


Yes, you need to activate your windows 7 RC version.

You have 30 days after installing Windows to activate it online or by telephone. You need to activate Windows before this 30-day period expires.


----------



## himanshupt (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm......Nice Review.....

I really liked my experince using........Windows 7.....I am using its x64 version........
And am simply loving it..........All thanks to MS peoples........

The response time is much better..........My games plays much better.....
My scores on 3DMarks Vantage has gone wayys above.........

Regards...


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 24, 2009)

THE BEST OS DEVELOPED SINCE THE ICE AGE


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2009)

XtremeFuturistic said:


> THE BEST OS DEVELOPED SINCE THE ICE AGE


----------



## dreams (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ TRUE


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 1, 2009)

im loving this operating system !


----------



## harishgayatri (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry Guys you are STILL Living in the Ice Age.

Mac OS X Leopard beats Windows anytime.

If you like effects then go to a Mac Store and Try it out.

you will regret that you are using Windows  Instead of this beauty

and 

If you are using this OS then you should probably Know the Mac OS experience.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2009)

^
Well, You have a Mac user here. First of all let me tell you that I've been using a Mac for over a year. It's pretty good, in fact it's excellent  but Windows 7 beats any OS in terms of usability, ease of installation and usage, features and maybe performance too ( Linux guys please don't jump in). Leopard is indeed much better than Vista but Windows 7 is in a different league altogether. 
Let me make things clear with Snow Leopard too. I've been using Snow Leopard (Beta) for sometime now and it doesn't feel any better than Leopard apart from Quicktime X, a new wallpaper and maybe OpenCL which seems rather useless. On the darker side, Snow Leopard is extremely buggy and unstable compared to Windows 7 Beta or RC1.
After months of trying to be Anti-Windows, I'm a WinBoy again. 
I'm not being biased but Windows 7 pwns OS X Leopard or Snow Leopard hands down. Just E-mail Apple to change the 'Most advanced operating system' thingy to something else.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> Sorry Guys you are STILL Living in the Ice Age.
> 
> Mac OS X Leopard beats Windows anytime.
> 
> ...


Just one question..
Have you used windows 7 RC version.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2009)

@harishgayatri.. try playing Crysis on Mac OS (su)X.. you'll see the difference.. it doesn't PLAYS on it.. coz it was designed for Windows.. the water effect and the genie minimizing effect is all what you're babbling about isn't it.. I've used it.. Mac OS X takes a lot from the Open Source Community and gives back nothing..


----------



## harishgayatri (Jul 29, 2009)

The Effects you are talking about is not from the open source community.

It is the other way round.

AND if you are saying Microsoft doesnt copy you are sadly mistakened.

the Win 7 Taskbar is a copy of KDE 4 and The gadet sidebar you see is a copy of Mac OS X Dashboard. which performs 100 times better than Win Vista and 7.

2nd thing you sukers want to play crisys(Games) then please don't buy a Mac.

and you people are so last gen.

When did Microsoft use Drag an Drop for the method of Installation?

Apple has been using this for the past 8-9 years the time they Invented OS X

And believe me it is not OS su(X)

It is Mycrowsoft sucks which charges you different for different versions of the same OS. Why should anybody buy stipped down OS from them.

look at Apple's pricing 

*www.apple.co.in/store/software/apple_software.html

Here is Vista's pricing
*www.shopmania.in/shopping~online-operating-systems~filter-type-windows-vista.html
Whereas apple offers the same OS for all the Mac's


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

First of all.. please mind your language.. secondly.. no OS wars here.. and thirdly.. the spelling of Crysis is wrong.. no wonder why you got a Mac...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

@harshgayatri....u play games??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

LMAO at the pro-Mac argument!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> The Effects you are talking about is not from the open source community.
> 
> It is the other way round.
> 
> ...



hmm. you really want to get into the price fight??? 

Enough of your fanboyism **** here. now, there is a separate websites for these rants and you will be most welcome there.

Note: If you want to do anything except ranting about non-apple users on forums, please don't buy a mac!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> @harshgayatri....u play games??



LOL. he is a super advanced user who uses safari and safari and safari. Gaming is too basic. he won't do that.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

hellknight said:


> First of all.. please mind your language.. secondly.. no OS wars here.. and thirdly.. the spelling of Crysis is wrong.. no wonder why you got a Mac...



he is just a kid who wants to prove a point that n00bs still exist in this forum


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2009)

Another Windows 7 thread turned into a warzone....... It's getting so monotonous now!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

anyways, let's come back to the original topic. 

has anyone tried using win7 media center. After the recent Engadget review, I am thinking of trying to use it as primary media application. 

Will post my experience with that soon.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i installed windows 7 x64 this morning...everything is just smooth, performance is just great compared to vista (oh forget vista!)..havent tried any games yet, will install crysis today....the video quality is brilliant (wonder what MS did to media player)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

^^I am playing all the games on win7 RC and till now haven't faced any issues. No crashes nothing.

It certainly is the best OS since ice age


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> anyways, let's come back to the original topic.
> 
> has anyone tried using win7 media center. After the recent Engadget review, I am thinking of trying to use it as primary media application.
> 
> Will post my experience with that soon.


What the hell? You aren't using WMC as your primary media application as yet? It's 'the' best I suppose.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

no yaar. not yet. Had few issues with it when it was in Beta stage and been using JetAudio (which is good for ripping movies and moving content to my Cowon D2) but yes the look was brilliant. Am surely gonna try it out today.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

damn this..crysis game doesnt work but the editor works..lol...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

?? I played full game on win7 x64.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

im using 7600 build..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

WMC crashes on my system everytime i try to launch it.. i'm using 32-bit build 7100... any remedies.. i've not installed any codec pack though...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> im using 7600 build..



hmm. okay. install latest Crysis and GPU updates and check??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2009)

damn...no games are working well....crysis didnt even start, warhead ran well in the begining, but started crashing later, now race driver GRID doesnt work at all....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ spammer ban him, already reported.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> damn...no games are working well....crysis didnt even start, warhead ran well in the begining, but started crashing later, now race driver GRID doesnt work at all....


Bro.. GRID is working on Window 7 Build 7600 64BIT... I m playing ...


----------

